# Penn State Industries 2.5HP Tempest S-Series Cyclone Dust Collector Temp1425S



## djwong

That is really interesting about sound attenuation by the walls and ceiling, and your noise improvements by using egg crate foam. I have an Oneida 2.5hp super gorilla, and the noise is the one thing I hate about it, in my 400sqft garage shop. Thanks for posting your experiences with the Penn.


----------



## Ken90712

Great information on this product and what you did to improve the noise level. Very nice set-up


----------



## wormil

Good review and the sound reduction experiments are interesting.


----------



## b2rtch

Excellent review. 
I have a 5HP Clear View, the suction is not what it should be, part of the reason being that I have an elbow right at the suction on the cyclone. 
I should have a 5' length of straight duct but I just do not have the space for it.


----------



## sikrap

I have the same unit and I agree that it does a great job. My issue was with PSI because of parts being missing. The CS there is not great, but it is a great unit for the money.


----------



## Binn

I would also reccomend coating all the duct work with Quiet Coat a sound barrier that you can get from Quiet Solutions. It is a waterbased coating to deaden sound, the company coats some on a drum cymbal and it does a great job stopping the ringing from the cymbal. They suggest coating the metal to keep from vibriating. Check it out !


----------



## mantwi

You can dampen the vibration considerably by using rubber blocks as washer/sound insulators at the points where the unit is fastened to the wall or ceiling. I worked for a company out of Nashville on a local recording studio and we isolated every potential source of vibration this way. It's kinda like rubber motor mounts which keep the engine in a car from vibrating it to pieces. In addition to this use QuietBrace available at HD. It's a modern version of the old Celotex sheathing and is very dense and designed for sound proofing. At under $9.00 a sheet a couple of layers would be both affordable and effective.


----------



## bluekingfisher

It would appear you have applied your professional skills to your woodworking hobby? Your system looks very efficient and will of course be beneficial to your health.

Have you incorporated a remote switching system? I did on mine although the magnetic switch on the 2HP chip collector did initially cause me some issues. I had to circumvent the coil starter in the switch and operate the switch on/off function by means of a cheap plug in remote switch operating on a 3A breaker. Works great. I have also considered rigging up an auto open/close system for my blast gates but as yet haven't taken the time to figure out an operating plan. perhaps one day I'll add it to my 'to do list'.

Thanks for sharing

David


----------



## English

Barry,

Thanks for the comment. I have considered putting sound dampening on the cyclone, as for the duct-work the only time it produces noise is when sawdust is traveling down the duct. At those times a wood working machine is running and I am using hearing protection, so not a problem in my one man shop.

Mantwi,

Thanks for the comment. My DC is mounted on a 2×4 four legged stand that only touches the building on the concrete floor. No contact with the walls or ceiling. It rests on a 3/4" sheet of plywood that is inset into the top of the stand. The full circumference of the Cyclone rests on the plywood with 10 bolts. The egg crate foam has taken care if the sound attenuation.

David.

Thanks for your comment. I have not yet install a remote. I plan to use PSI's 220V Long Ranger Heavy Duty Motor Starter Multigate Switch. This will start the DC from the opening of any gate. Automatic blast gates are out of my price range.


----------



## RobertsPlace

From what I see in the pictures, you have a very clean install. Do you have more pictures of the ductwork and machine connections?


----------



## English

WoodNDust, More pictures can be viewed here: https://englishwoodworking.shutterfly.com/pictures/9


----------



## Bobsboxes

John, great idea on filter clean-outs. I enjoyed your approach on noise control. I have the PSI gate system, for controlling my cyclone. I got my gate switches from Amizon. Check out my projects page to see more. I could also get you the part # of the switches I ordered. I have been using my setup for a couple of years with no problems. Great review.


----------



## rum

John, thanks for the excellent review!

I also like your over the blade table saw collector setup, cleverly done!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Great review and instructional article.

Your location was akin to putting it in a loudspeaker. The closer a source of sound is located to corners of a room, the louder it becomes. Particularly in the lower frequencies. That said, it is understandable that the corner will be a convenient location.

We have a very loud system in my work shop. After several years of putting up with it, I simply framed up a box around it, sheeted with gypsum and some old homosote sheets we had. With penetrations only where the pipes go in, it is VERY quiet now.


----------



## scottfl

Penn state has discontinued their cyclone dust collectors!


----------



## TJMD

Hi John - I just bought the PSI Tempest 1425S too and am planning to build a frame to support the cyclone so I don't have to permanently mount it to the garage wall with the goal of reducing vibration and noise into the house. Does the cyclone produce much vibration? Would you share a more complete set of drawings for the frame you built? Do you have any other suggestions?

Im planning to build a lean-to or small extension on the outside of the garage to house the cyclone and return the air through the filter in to the garage. Does the filter work well?


----------



## TJMD

And yes, Penn State Industries is discontinuing their cyclone dust collectors. They still have a good inventory, but they do not intend to re-stock, from my conversation with them. They will honor their warranty, intend to stock the motors and have suppliers for replacement parts. After debating a long time, the PSI Tempest 1425S just really fit my specific needs and situation. I will post on my experience.


----------



## English

TJ,

I will be glad to give you what I have. I made a drawing with two views the front elevation is in my review. PM me with your email and I will send it to you. Yes the filters work very well. They are the main reason I purchased the PENN State over the Oneida. The PENN State has twice the filter surface of the Oneida.

I have, by not paying attention, completely plugged my filters twice. On both occasions I only had to close off one filter at a time and recirculate through it while tapping on the filter case with a rubber hammer to clean the filter back to my normal running filter pressure drop. I have never had to dismount the filters for cleaning.

Pictures of my muffler build can be found here: https://englishwoodworking.shutterfly.com/pictures/106

I hate hate the Tempest is being discontinued, I still think it is the best DC out there in it's size.


----------



## mjh3280

Hi John,

I was looking at purchasing a Tempest 1425S and like the stand you built for yours. Would you be willing to share some more photos and info with me?

I tried sending you a private message but it wouldn't let me because I haven't made 5 comments yet (I only signed up to be able to get in touch with you!).

Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------

